# resource property files



## accumbare (11. Dez 2006)

hallo!
ich habe ein problem mit dem resource property file, das auch in den bisherigen postings zum thema nicht gelöst wurde...

ich verwendet struts als framework. in der struts-config.xml binde ich die property file ein:


```
<message-resources parameter="Messages" /
```
>

die datei selbst liegt unter 

```
WEB-INF/classes/Messages.properties
```

sollte ja eigentlich alles stimmen, aber tomcat 5.5. (und auch JBoss 4.0) finden die resource datei nicht?

hat jemand eine ahnung wo das problem liegen könnte?

besten dank!


----------



## fuzzycontrol (11. Dez 2006)

```
<message-resources parameter="Messages key="keyname" />
```


```
<bean:message bundle="keyname" key="irgendeine.message"/>
```


----------



## accumbare (11. Dez 2006)

so ich habe das bundle also jetzt mit



> <message-resources parameter="Messages" key="messages" />



eingebunden.

in der jsp greif ich dann mit:



> <fmt:message key="zeitbuchungen" bundle="messages"/>



zu.

das produziert folgende fehlermeldungen:


```
14:10:55,883 ERROR [[jsp]] Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: jsp.error.beans.property.conversion
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.JspRuntimeLibrary.getValueFromPropertyEditorManager(JspRuntimeLibrary.java:885)
	at org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp._jspx_meth_fmt_message_0(org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp:148)
	at org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp._jspx_meth_html_link_0(org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp:123)
	at org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp:70)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:672)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doInclude(ApplicationDispatcher.java:574)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.include(ApplicationDispatcher.java:499)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.JspRuntimeLibrary.include(JspRuntimeLibrary.java:966)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.include(PageContextImpl.java:604)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtilImpl.doInclude(TilesUtilImpl.java:99)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtil.doInclude(TilesUtil.java:135)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doInclude(InsertTag.java:760)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag$InsertHandler.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:892)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:462)
	at org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp._jspx_meth_tiles_insert_1(org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp:111)
	at org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp:69)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:672)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doInclude(ApplicationDispatcher.java:574)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.include(ApplicationDispatcher.java:499)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.JspRuntimeLibrary.include(JspRuntimeLibrary.java:966)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.include(PageContextImpl.java:604)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtilImpl.doInclude(TilesUtilImpl.java:99)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtil.doInclude(TilesUtil.java:135)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doInclude(InsertTag.java:760)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag$InsertHandler.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:892)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:462)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspx_meth_tiles_insert_0(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:115)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:67)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.CustomPrincipalValve.invoke(CustomPrincipalValve.java:39)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:159)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
14:10:55,893 ERROR [InsertTag] ServletException in '/pages/menu.jsp': jsp.error.beans.property.conversion
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: jsp.error.beans.property.conversion
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.JspRuntimeLibrary.getValueFromPropertyEditorManager(JspRuntimeLibrary.java:885)
	at org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp._jspx_meth_fmt_message_0(org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp:148)
	at org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp._jspx_meth_html_link_0(org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp:123)
	at org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.pages.menu_jsp:70)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:672)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doInclude(ApplicationDispatcher.java:574)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.include(ApplicationDispatcher.java:499)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.JspRuntimeLibrary.include(JspRuntimeLibrary.java:966)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.include(PageContextImpl.java:604)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtilImpl.doInclude(TilesUtilImpl.java:99)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtil.doInclude(TilesUtil.java:135)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doInclude(InsertTag.java:760)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag$InsertHandler.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:892)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:462)
	at org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp._jspx_meth_tiles_insert_1(org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp:111)
	at org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp:69)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:672)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doInclude(ApplicationDispatcher.java:574)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.include(ApplicationDispatcher.java:499)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.JspRuntimeLibrary.include(JspRuntimeLibrary.java:966)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.include(PageContextImpl.java:604)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtilImpl.doInclude(TilesUtilImpl.java:99)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtil.doInclude(TilesUtil.java:135)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doInclude(InsertTag.java:760)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag$InsertHandler.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:892)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:462)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspx_meth_tiles_insert_0(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:115)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:67)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.CustomPrincipalValve.invoke(CustomPrincipalValve.java:39)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:159)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
14:10:55,913 ERROR [[jsp]] Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: ServletException in '/pages/menu.jsp': jsp.error.beans.property.conversion
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag$InsertHandler.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:923)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:462)
	at org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp._jspx_meth_tiles_insert_1(org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp:111)
	at org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp:69)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:672)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doInclude(ApplicationDispatcher.java:574)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.include(ApplicationDispatcher.java:499)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.JspRuntimeLibrary.include(JspRuntimeLibrary.java:966)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.include(PageContextImpl.java:604)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtilImpl.doInclude(TilesUtilImpl.java:99)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtil.doInclude(TilesUtil.java:135)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doInclude(InsertTag.java:760)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag$InsertHandler.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:892)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:462)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspx_meth_tiles_insert_0(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:115)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:67)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.CustomPrincipalValve.invoke(CustomPrincipalValve.java:39)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:159)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
14:10:55,953 ERROR [InsertTag] ServletException in '/folders.jsp': ServletException in '/pages/menu.jsp': jsp.error.beans.property.conversion
javax.servlet.ServletException: ServletException in '/pages/menu.jsp': jsp.error.beans.property.conversion
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:848)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:781)
	at org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.folders_jsp:78)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:672)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doInclude(ApplicationDispatcher.java:574)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.include(ApplicationDispatcher.java:499)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.JspRuntimeLibrary.include(JspRuntimeLibrary.java:966)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.include(PageContextImpl.java:604)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtilImpl.doInclude(TilesUtilImpl.java:99)
	at org.apache.struts.tiles.TilesUtil.doInclude(TilesUtil.java:135)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doInclude(InsertTag.java:760)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag$InsertHandler.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:892)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:462)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspx_meth_tiles_insert_0(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:115)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:67)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.CustomPrincipalValve.invoke(CustomPrincipalValve.java:39)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:159)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
14:10:55,953 ERROR [[jsp]] Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: ServletException in '/folders.jsp': ServletException in '/pages/menu.jsp': jsp.error.beans.property.conversion
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag$InsertHandler.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:923)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.tiles.InsertTag.doEndTag(InsertTag.java:462)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspx_meth_tiles_insert_0(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:115)
	at org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.index_jsp:67)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.CustomPrincipalValve.invoke(CustomPrincipalValve.java:39)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:159)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
```
[/code][/quote]


----------



## fuzzycontrol (11. Dez 2006)

klappts denn mit 

```
<bean:message key="zeitbuchungen" bundle="messages"/>
```


----------



## accumbare (11. Dez 2006)

ja, mit <bean:message ... > funktionierts... merkwürdig...
aber sollte man nicht die <fmt:message > tags verwenden?


----------



## accumbare (11. Dez 2006)

so, jetzt bin ich auf eine lösung gekommen:

die <fmt:message ...> tags verwenden scheinbar nicht den resource eintrag aus der struts-config.xml.

ich habe jetzt in die web.xml folgende zeile bei den context-parameter eingefügt:

<param-name>javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.fmt.localizationContext</param-name>
    <param-value>resources/Messages</param-value>

jetzt werden auch mit <fmt:message key="..."/> alle einträge gefunden !


----------

